# Pet ct  modifiers  pi / ps



## heiditipherwell (Aug 27, 2009)

Hello to all....
I was wondering if anyone might have some input on the modifiers for Pet Scans, PI ( initial) and PS ( subsequent).  I read in the Radiology Coding Alert, that these new modifiers were to be used as of 7/1/09, however, I cannot find any documentation from CMS about this. 
Does anyone know where I might find some info about this?  I would also like to find a complete listing of what types of cancer and anatomy that this will apply to.  I have only a very brief write up about it and would like to find out more details.
Thank you in advance.
Heidi


----------



## msncoder (Aug 27, 2009)

Heidi,
   The effective date for the new modifiers has been changed several times and the last date posted was 8/15/09 however CMS stated that everyone should check with their local carrier for specific rules & dates. I sent you the CMS transmittal with the most current rules & it lists the cancers that were originally listed on the NCDs that are now being covered under certain circumstances...but let me just warn you, the transmittal is very long!


----------



## Kimberfly (Aug 27, 2009)

Heidi - Check the Society of Nuclear Medicine website. They post the most current information about the status. Medicare is trying to simplify the transmittal and they are still deciding on some of the different coverage items like Cervical CA and PET bone scans.

Here's the link

www.snm.org

Kim


----------



## heiditipherwell (Aug 28, 2009)

Thank you Anita and Kim.


----------

